# labels



## dcrnbrd (Feb 2, 2008)

My labels looked pretty good on the computer but printed out kind of dull. What can I use to brighten these up or make them glossy. It could also be my printer, I am using an ink jet.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well your not going to get excellent quality with a ink jet. Your best bet would to get a laser printer (I know they are expensive but if your making a lot of labels save up for the better printer). If you want some higher quality you may be able to send them to office max or staples and have them print them out onto label paper. I don't know how much you want to spend. BTW what did you print them onto? Labels? Plain paper?


Scuba


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 2, 2008)

I printed them onto plain paper. The photo paper I have looks to thick. When I go back to work this week I will see if I can find a color laser printer. I am sure we have one somewhere I will just have to find it.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 2, 2008)

I use an ink jet printer for most of my labels and a cheap, thin Glossy photo paper, they look fine, better than if you print them on plain paper. I did that before and they do come out looking flat, and thick photo paper doesn't stay wrapped around the bottle. Other have use spray on gloss poly with success, I tried it once but didn't like the way it looked, plus some of my colors ran together, but I probably put it on to heavy. Very light coats is probably the key top doing that. I have a laser at work and print a few of the better labels there. The do look better, but not enough to justify the added cost for my use.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently had to label my first bottles, and was presented with the same delema.
All I got is an ink jet, and I am going to make it do the job I want!


Try this, it worked for me......


Print on a good *coated ink jet paper,* regular copy paper won't get it right.
I don't know the thickness I used, because it isn't printed on the box.
It justcalls itself, "300-700 DPI Coated on both sides", and feels like normal printer paper thickness, mabe a little thinker ... but not much.


When you have a page of printed labels, let it dry well.
Then lay it down on some newspapers, and spray it with a *light* coat of clear coat spray paint.
Let that dry, and spray the back the same way.
Let that dry, and cut out the labels.
*Lightly* spray them one more time on the front to get a good seal, and catch the edges.


I did this and it worked well.
I then spray glue on the backs, and slapped them on.
I have no idea yet how dificult they will be to remove, but they look good and stay on so far.


The paint makes the label look good again, and you can get it in gloss or matt finish.
They are also water resistant because of the paint.
If you get the paint just the right thickness, it looks good.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2008)

make sure you set your quality to maximum also.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 2, 2008)

Lloyd is so right about the paper. Getting good paper can make all the difference in the world! And let them dry well before handling them. We used to spray ours, but once we discovered the good paper difference, we quit doing that. We glue stick ours on and they come right off when they get wet. The color will run right away when they get wet, but that isn't something that we concern ourselves with too much. Good luck!


----------



## acesover (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## acesover (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry to post this here but i was just trying to post a pic and was having trouble.


----------



## Bert (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking very nice acesover....It's always a good feeling when you get the wine in the bottle..


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2008)

Those look really nice....What's inside????
Will you use the same label template for all your wines??? 
Then just change the name???


----------



## acesover (Feb 10, 2008)

the red is a cabernet sauvignon and the white is leibramilch.






yes i plan on useing the same template with some minor changes here and there. although on the mead im making no id like to use the out line of the duck ona clear lable and thats it.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 11, 2008)

aceover,
Very nice. Could you post a picture of your label and tell us how you came about it. That is always interesting to hear. They look great on your bottles !!!


Ramona


----------



## acesover (Feb 13, 2008)

the file is adobe ilistrator and im not sure how to convert it to a uploadable file?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2008)

Email me the file and Ill try to post it for you!


----------



## Poacher (Feb 13, 2008)

How well do the Avery type labels that are already sticky come off? That is what I was planning on going with but might change my mind if its a pain.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2008)

I have never used them but I do know they make a label that is removable. I think they call them Peel &amp; Lift.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 14, 2008)

The Avery labels are a pig to get off. I'd avoid them if I were you. The basic problem is that the glue is a lot stronger than the paper they are on, so after soaking the for an hour all you spend your time working on is getting rid of a gluey mess.

Someone has a wheat glue recipe (I think it's like wheat flour and water) that works well and allows the label to come off easy.


----------

